# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Daredevilpwn's WorkBook

## Daredevilpwn

I have gotten lazy with doing the techniques and stuff so I plan on getting back to it and hopefully re-build my recall.

*Reality Checks:*
-Well, before I quit my only reality check that I did was the reverse reality check Sageous has talked about in his WILD class. I would just take a moment to remember where I am right now, what I have done five minutes ago and what would probably happen a few minutes later.

*Dream Signs*
-It's been awhile since I have logged in my dream journal. It is no doubt they have changed. When I start logging in my dreams again I will post some here.


*Short-Term Goals:*
- I would love to fly again while in a fully conscious lucid. 
- Practice 'magic' like shooting fire from hands, that would be fun.
- Stop forgetting to stabilize 

*Long-Term Goals:*
- Meet my dream guide
- discover things about myself I currently don't know
- Do what Robert Wagonner has suggested and speak to the awareness behind the dream and see what happens.
- master getting lucid

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
-My recall used to be pretty good. I would remember 2-3 dreams per night. I have gotten lucid a couple of times with the DEILD technique. I would 'roll out' of my bed after the effects of sleep paralysis fades. However I tend to forget to stabilize or when I do stabilize I don't do it enough.

*Current Technique:*
- My current techniques will be DEILD and DILD. DEILD is a great method in my opinion and can be an amazing technique to induce lucid dreams almost every night. DILD will by another method to fall back on if I forget to remain still. Also I find it easier to remember to stay still to perform a DEILD if I have already gotten lucid via DILD in the first place. And also, awareness is key to all of this so having some awareness practice with the DILD technique will help no matter what method one uses.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I want to lucid dream simply because it is a fascinating thing. Being fully conscious while you are dreaming seems pretty damn cool in my book. There are so many possibilities of what you can do while in the dream state that it is simply amazing! It is a skill I believe I should learn and master. It is a skill I believe that can help improve myself as a person. This is why I want to master lucid dreaming.

----------


## CanisLucidus

Welcome, Daredevilpwn!  This is a good-looking workbook and you're already coming armed with lots of experience.  Looking forward to seeing more.

It sounds like you are quite good with DEILD.  I have only performed one successful DEILD myself, so I'll be shamelessly raiding your workbook for tips.  So include lots of detail, ha ha.   :smiley:   It's a great technique.

I believe you mentioned that your grandma keeps sort of late hours.  This is a new one for me since all of the older folks in my family seem to dinner by 5 and start fading by 8 or 9!  So do you think that you'll be able to start shifting your bedtime a bit earlier?  Or alternatively, sleeping in a little longer in the morning?

Anyway, great to have you here!

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Next time I have a DEILD I'll definitely post it in detail. Can't really go to bed early unless my granny goes to bed early. You see I sleep on the couch which is right next to the T.V. This is why I can't really sleep untill my granny gets off that T.V and go to bed. As for the weekends go. You bet I make sure I get all the sleep I can get! Thanks for the welcome and good luck to you all!

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey there DDP (lol too lazy to type out your name but apparently not lazy to type up this explanation  :tongue2:  )

 ::welcome::  

Great workbook! Also, you're exactly right. Awareness really is one of the core things of lucid dreaming. After all, it's through awareness that you realize it's a dream, right? So, just wondering, what are some of the things you particularly do to practice awareness?  ::D:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> Hey there DDP (lol too lazy to type out your name but apparently not lazy to type up this explanation  )
> 
>  
> 
> Great workbook! Also, you're exactly right. Awareness really is one of the core things of lucid dreaming. After all, it's through awareness that you realize it's a dream, right? So, just wondering, what are some of the things you particularly do to practice awareness?



I don't have the ability to be aware all day so I practice the sporadic awareness method and incorporate the reverse reality checks with it. So random times throughout the day I take a moment and look around for a few mins. Then focus my attention to myself and look at my hands. Then do the reverse reality checks and think about where I am and what I am doing, Where I've been and where I will be going in the near future.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I did not remember any of my dreams today. Hopefully I remember a dream tonight. 
Edit: Perhaps I should start a day journal to kick start my recall.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I did not remember any of my dreams today. Hopefully I remember a dream tonight. 
> Edit: Perhaps I should start a day journal to kick start my recall.



Yeah, this is my go-to trick when I have any dream recall trouble.  Mastermind's thread on it is great: http://www.dreamviews.com/f15/if-you...ams-try-93005/

On the day that you begin a day journal, occasionally think about the fact that you will be journaling later.  My current thinking is that this is part of what helps a waking journal enhance your overall level of awareness.  Almost like knowing there's going to be a test later.   :smiley:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> On the day that you begin a day journal, occasionally think about the fact that you will be journaling later.  My current thinking is that this is part of what helps a waking journal enhance your overall level of awareness.  Almost like knowing there's going to be a test later.



 Thanks! I will keep this in mind! I will probably start doing my day journal tomorrow.

----------


## Chimpertainment

> I don't have the ability to be aware all day so I practice the sporadic awareness method and incorporate the reverse reality checks with it. So random times throughout the day I take a moment and look around for a few mins. Then focus my attention to myself and look at my hands. Then do the reverse reality checks and think about where I am and what I am doing, Where I've been and where I will be going in the near future.



Ya know, awareness can be something that is kinda tricky. For a while I thought it was a feeling. Maybe that feeling that you get while being lucid; however, I don't think that is what awareness is when it is experienced. Perhaps the feeling is a byproduct of the awareness, anyways I digress....
Consistent Determined Intention
That is the ability to remain focused on an inner course of action. Everyone always wants you to pay attention. This is to give your mind over to an extraneous object. 
Awareness requires an inner attention, or intention. So, asking yourself where you are, where you are going, where you have been is a very good awareness exercise imo; however, one should be sure to know how that relates to the experience. Its not just what has happened, but the acknowledgement that what is being experienced is a dream. Whether you are asleep or awake, that kind of effervescent awareness will awaken your mind. 
In order to get there, you must have a target for your intention. Many people have many goals and targets; however, if you agree dreaming is a way to pull back the curtain of our unconscious, then our target would be the center of our Self. There are many curtains, or layers to the unconscious. We are like Star Trek people, daring to go where no one has gone before.  :smiley:  
I'm rambling, but I think the point has been made...
Find that inner point of your center and become aware of that. Everything else is a swirling vortex of chaos.  :smiley:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Thanks for the words of wisdom Chimp! I will keep this in mind for the future. Also, I am happy to announce that my dream recall is returning, I finally remembered a dream! That day journal definitely did the trick. I posted the dream in the dream snippets thread for those that want to see.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Had an interesting dream, nothing super amazing but what made it interesting was that it involved another user on dreamviews but only to an extent. Here is the dream entry!

----------


## Daredevilpwn

So I remembered two dreams today which is pretty great for me. I also came very close to DEILD. I woke up I didn't move. As I took a breathe I let my muscles relax and moments later I felt REM Atonia coming on to me. The 'vibrations' however were too weak so I didn't induce a LD unfortunately. Here are my two entries. And  for those that want to DEILD, when you wake up try to ease whatever tension is in your muscles.

Entry #1
Entry #2

----------


## CanisLucidus

Congratulations on the dream recall and coming close with your DEILD attempt!

As for the feeling of vibrations, REM atonia, etc., don't worry too much about those one way or the other.  When I performed DEILD, I didn't notice any of that.  If it happens for you, cool, but don't feel like if you're _not_ experiencing these things that there is any kind of problem.  A feeling that your vibrations are "weak" isn't any reflection on how close your attempt may have come.  For me, I had literally no sensation of vibrations at all.  Focus mostly on getting into the dream and that other stuff can just take care of itself.

Hey, when you woke up for DEILD, did you manage to keep your eyes closed, too?  If so, you really are bang-on course.

----------


## Xanous

That was a good try. The more you do it the easier it gets... usually.  :wink2:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> Congratulations on the dream recall and coming close with your DEILD attempt!
> 
> As for the feeling of vibrations, REM atonia, etc., don't worry too much about those one way or the other.  When I performed DEILD, I didn't notice any of that.  If it happens for you, cool, but don't feel like if you're _not_ experiencing these things that there is any kind of problem.  A feeling that your vibrations are "weak" isn't any reflection on how close your attempt may have come.  For me, I had literally no sensation of vibrations at all.  Focus mostly on getting into the dream and that other stuff can just take care of itself.
> 
> Hey, when you woke up for DEILD, did you manage to keep your eyes closed, too?  If so, you really are bang-on course.



Thanks. I always thought that the vibrations had to be 'strong' in order to get into the dream but now I know it doesn't matter.
And yes. When I woke up my eyes were still closed. I am very good at waking up without moving as long as I set the intention to do that before bed. If I don't do that I usually move. Today I just happened to be still when I awoke so I thought I would try to DEILD.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Had a very interesting dream involving Chimpertainments 'brother' Chimpertain. But I bet it's just Chimpertainment trying to fool me. It is like dreamviews members are slowly invading my dreams. First was Sivason, then Sageous and now Chimpertainment

Chimpertain Dream

Sneaking/fighting game dream

----------


## Daredevilpwn

My recall is pretty decent now. On the weekend I am going to try to DEILD again. Last time when I tried DEILD which was in August I managed to do it many times. 

Here is the dream for today, no visits from other DV members this time.

Here it is

----------


## CanisLucidus

Hey, I just commented on your DJ entry as well but I wanted to remark just how close it sounds like you were to a DILD.  If you can get that mysterious voice to be more specific (as in, "Do a reality check.  Like, now!!") you'd be all set.   :smiley: 

If you have many DEILDs under your belt it sounds like a good choice, especially now that recall is climbing.

This is all sounding good to me.  Let us know how it goes!

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Will do! I should've became lucid at the very moment that voice said "pay attention!". But I think it is a hint that I am making some progress.

----------


## paigeyemps

> Will do! I should've became lucid at the very moment that voice said "pay attention!". But I think it is a hint that I am making some progress.



Oh indeed! It is great progress. The thing that most people think is that when they miss a chance to be lucid like that, they think it was a failure, but it isn't! It only means your subconscious mind is starting to incorporate all your practices, and starting to get used to it. 

Great job!  ::D:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I couldn't recall my dreams for the last two days but I made up for it today.  I remembered two non-lucids and two lucids!

lucid #1

lucid #2

non lucid #1

non lucid #2

----------


## CanisLucidus

Two lucid dreams in one night... sensational!  Was this one long DEILD chain or was your DEILD actually from a non-lucid dream?

Either way, it's great stuff.  You've been showing some tremendous progress the past few days!

I won't even ask why you slapped your grandma in the face!   :smiley:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> Two lucid dreams in one night... sensational!  Was this one long DEILD chain or was your DEILD actually from a non-lucid dream?
> 
> Either way, it's great stuff.  You've been showing some tremendous progress the past few days!
> 
> I won't even ask why you slapped your grandma in the face!



The first two non lucids were late at night and the two lucids were early morning. I performed the DEILD after the first lucid dream.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Alright. I know I haven't updated this in a few days and here is why. My recall just plummeted after the weekend was over. I couldn't even remember a fragment of my dreams but I am still doing my awareness practices. Another reason my my recall is going down is because I am up late but not on purpose. My granny loves to watch t.v and stay up late at night. Since this is just a one bedroom apartment (my granny sleeps in the bedroom of course) I can't really do anything except wait for her to fall asleep in her chair and quickly turn the lights off and T.V off and go to bed and hope when she wakes she goes in her room. This just pisses me off to be honest, she can be so inconsiderate. Anyway now you guys know why I did what I did in that lucid dream lol

----------


## CanisLucidus

I see!  It sounds like your grandma's night owl habits are really becoming a bit of an obstacle to your sleep.  I'm going to assume that this is a situation that won't resolve itself with a simple conversation, since I figure you'd have already gotten past it otherwise.

In situations like this, I like to employ direct action (something _you_ can do to address the issue) vs. indirect action (trying to make your grandma change her behavior in a way that she doesn't want to.)  I believe that it was Harry Browne who identified this distinction, and I think it's a valuable way to classify solutions to conflicts.  Convincing other people to change their ways _is_ possible, but it's harder, more frustrating work and sometimes leads to further conflict or an impasse.  When the solution is in _your_ hands, then _you_ can make it happen without waiting for others to change.

I would start researching sleep masks and a good pair of ear plugs.  If you can block out all light and deaden most of the sound, hopefully your body will get used to falling asleep at this earlier time even with your grandma's TV watching going on.  If this works, you'll both have what you want.

Give it some thought and best of luck navigating this tricky situation!

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Great Idea! I love my granny but sometimes she just doesn't 'get it'. Some ear plugs and a sleep mask will definitely do me some good lol.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I am getting the hang of DEILD. I pulled it off today and would just like to explain how I do it now, but this is just my explanation and it may or may not work for you but it may help someone out. So first I wake up and I make sure I stay still. Then I start to take slightly deeper breaths but not enough to completely fill my lungs just  a bit more air than usual. I then focus on just relaxing and NOT the vibrations that I usually feel. As I focus on relaxing I begin to feel the vibes coming, and as a few minutes go by they become more intense. *My biggest mistake was focusing on these vibrations too much*, instead focus on breathing and keeping your body relaxed however I believe it is ok to use these vibes as a guideline as to when to enter the dream state but don't place your focus on them. As you focus on relaxing and breathing, when you notice that these vibes have stopped or have significantly slowed down then I immedietly 'roll' out of my bed.
Usually I feel a resistance to my rolling but that may or may not happen to you.  For those that are good visualizers you can just visualize a new dream scene but I am not a good visualizer.

Now when I roll out I am almost always in a very convincing copy of my room but of course at this point it isn't my room. Then I do a RC just to make sure. The RC usually confirms I am dreaming and I do my thing.

Now I only did this breathing thing only two times and I could be wrong about this but you should try it. So to summarize what I just said, wake up, stay still, focus on relaxing and your breathing. Whatever you experience, be it vibes, hypagogic imagery, whatever that usually happens in your trance state, ignore it all until it seems like they stop then immedietly try and enter the dream state.

Now that being said heres another lucid dream I had today

----------


## Xanous

Your method is very close to what I do. The only difference is that I don't focus on breathing. For some reason I feel like I can't breath when I do that. Most of the time I go into a sort of relaxed meditation. Sometimes I "roll"  but mostly I imagine my feet floating up on over the bed. When I feel my feet on the floor I am suddenly out of bed and walking. I don't really visualize during DEILD either. I think I am starting to change because I don't always have the vibrations. I have found that sometimes I completely bypass that and go into a dream. You are so right that you should never focus on the vibrations. Yes I do note it as a marker but nothing more. I think I may try the breathing thing because sometimes I think I get a bit hasty with getting out of my body; it doesn't always go smoothly.

What I am saying is: Very good work. I am impressed. You got it right!  ::D:

----------


## CanisLucidus

Excellent discussion!  First of all, congratulations Daredevilpwn on a great lucid and on zeroing in so well on what works for you in DEILD.  I think you'll be glad you wrote these thoughts down later on when you're trying to fine tune your technique and remember how this felt.

I'm curious about some of the details.  First, I didn't see you mention that you had awakened and focused very much on your previous dream.  This made me wonder if you simply didn't worry about your previous dream scene.  Recall often takes me several seconds of very intense thought, often taking me right out of the mood to DEILD.  It's rare that I wake up with a very thorough memory of my last dream, unless it was lucid.  (And DEILD chaining from lucids _is_ something that has worked for me.)

Basically, are you guys just attempting this any time you wake up?  Or only when you wake up with very vivid recall?

I'll also jump over to your DJ and leave a comment or two about dream control.  Good work!   ::goodjob::

----------


## Daredevilpwn

To answer your question, it doesn't matter what the circumstance is when I wake up. If I wake up with a vivid recall I would try an do the technique, if I wake up with little to nothing of what I dreamed of I still do the technique, for me it doesn't really matter. Though I do believe dream recall helps with doing the DEILD since it helps maker a smoother transition from dreaming to waking life.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I had this very long non-lucid yesterday, I woke up and I was still but I was in an uncomfortable position so I couldn't DEILD, maybe it was for the best since I would've forgotten this interesting non lucid. Here it is That dream was from yesterday though. Here is the more recent one

----------


## Chimpertainment

I've found that if you can hold onto that dream feeling, you can move around and still be able to re-enter a dream. It is a bit tricky, and it also helps to have a simple image to focus on for re-entry. I'm no expert, but ive been attempting DIELD lately with increasingly positive results. Its a very strange state of mind to be in where you feel sleepy but you know you don't have to fall asleep. yeah.anyways.  :Dead Horse:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I remembered quite a few dreams today. But the lucid one was pretty interesting. I had the idea of trying to speak to my inner awareness as Robert Waggoner explains in his book _Gateway to the innerself_ the results were dissapointing.

Here is the lucid

weird nonlucid about a monster

And a nonlucid about a game that doesn't exist and portal

----------


## Xanous

I like the fact you tried to speak to you inner self. I have been meaning to try that as well. Too bad it didn't work out.  :Sad:  I want to know when you get it though. It would be really interesting to see what happens. Maybe try not to use it as dream control but more for information or enlightenment.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I tried to speak to my inner awareness again and I got slightly better results as well!

here it is!

an interesting non lucid

and a quick lucid

Next time I get lucid I hope to ask more advanced questions to this voice.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

An idea, based on my own experiences: I remember things better when they are written down. Or rather, when I have read the words, versus just hearing them. I wonder what would happen if you asked your inner awareness to text you something. Or even just write the answer in the air. The point of all this is, it might be easier to remember the answer if you see it written somewhere.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I went to bed pretty late yesterday but I somehow managed to recall the dream in great detail, the only way I could explain this is that on that day I was doing more reality checks a lot more frequently. And by reality checks I mean sporadic awareness sessions. I used to make them two mins per session but do it every few hours but now I do them like 30 secs per session but more frequently coupled with self awareness. It's the only thing I could think of since it was the only thing that changed. It could've been something I ate or some other thing I overlooked. Anyway here is the entry

----------


## Xanous

No, it probably wasn't something you ate.  Practicing awareness during the day is THE single most important thing you can do to have a lucid. Just be careful not to wear yourself out mentally.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Wow I had this very long and interesting dream that was kinda lucid but not really. I think that doing the more frequent but shorter awareness sessions is already starting to manifest in my dreams.

Here it is. Enjoy!

----------


## Xanous

It's always great to start seeing results from your efforts. That's very encouraging. GO AWARENESS WOOT!

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Another low level lucid where I know I am dreaming but not enough to realize everyone is a part of me. This is another interesting dream. Enjoy!

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I managed to chain 3 lucids today. I Feel pretty proud of myself today  ::D: 
One thing I have noticed is that sometimes the transition from waking life and to the dream may not always be 100% seamless, sometimes your dream body may be in slightly different positions than your physical body. When did the technique I notice that my tongue which was originally in my mouth was sticking out and clenched by my teeth when I was transitioning. And my leg which was originally in a secure position to NOT fall off the bed fell of the bed when I was transitioning. Although at first I thought this was really happening in waking life, I know now these are dream body sensations, which means next time I experience these subtle changes in my bodies position it would be an indicator that I am now in the dream world. So what I am saying is be AWARE of your bodies position, if it changes without you consciously doing it then you are in the dream world.

Dream.

----------


## paigeyemps

Wow, nice! And that's a great tip, I never really pay attention to my positioning :O

Congratulations!

----------


## Chimpertainment

Yeah, positioning is a great point DareDevilPwn...Especially if you keep the same position on a regular basis. Even knowing how you fell asleep is a good thing when those transitions come up. The last lucid I had started with me being in the opposite position that I was in reality. Although that was already in the dream so this is probably a bit more effective for transitions. Good stuff!  :smiley:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Yes! I realized I was dreaming two times today. So two DILDS! My practices are working nicely. For those that want to know. Earlier what I used to do was become aware of my senses and environment then do a reverse reality check, but a few days ago I decided that it would make more sense if I did the reverse reality check first (what am I doing, where am I, where am I going, etc). Before focusing on the senses and environment. Here are the two dreams.

DILD 1

DILD2

----------


## Xanous

Very smart thinking. I think I will incorporate this idea. Congrats on the lucids!

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Thanks. Good luck to ya!

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Sorry. I got a little lazy with updating this. Just wanted to let you know I haven't given up.

Very long dream

----------


## Chimpertainment

If I am not mistaken, learning lucid dreaming actually changes the brain. The same happens when we learn new things; neuroplasticity its called. That means our brains are changing shape. So don't be discouraged when your brain takes a break.  :smiley: 
Its evolution maaaaan...  ::D:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Thank goodness for thanksgiving break. I need to update this more. I think I had a fake lucid dream. I say things that make you think I am lucid but I have no lucidity at all. Fake lucid dream

----------


## Chimpertainment

That is always a tricky experience. A lot of it for me is in how the dream is recalled as well. Sometimes the remembered experience is different than the actual experience. 
In life, ive seen a lot of people with the knowledge of truth or awareness, however they did not use that knowledge to live by. Instead, they would speak it, claiming it for themselves to benefit somehow, but in the end it ends up being counter productive. 
Cool dream  :smiley:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

So I found this post about a new way to write down your dreams. I like this much easier. That way I can easilly write down all my dreams but I can choose to write a complete entry on the interesting ones. Also I stepping up my awareness even more. I am trying to do constant sensory awareness meditation. Though I can only focus on the sense that is most prevalent at a time. So as I am typing this I am paying attention to the feel of the keys. It is kinda hard at times cause I may forget but it will be worth it in the end. I also realized that lucid dreaming shouldn't be sought actively but passively (thanks to MasterMind's dj).
So I am being aware for awareness sake and meditation for the sake of meditation. If I focus on these then everything else shall fall into place.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

So I had this interesting dream where I used a dream machine to have dreams..and another dream where I had a big car chase. It was very interesting.

Its a good read.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I had the most vivid dream ever! After doing all day sensory awareness for a few days this is what I get! I will be honest though. Today for some reason I feel mentally exhausted today but on the past few days I was fine. so I guess paying attention to ones senses all day gets tiring, especially if our habit is to remain on autopilot. Like all skills one shouldn't over due it with practice. So I will take a day off it need be. 

Heres the dream

----------


## paigeyemps

I know how you feel. Awareness practice is truly mentally exhausting. But yea, you definitely need to give it some rest if it gets too much.  :smiley:

----------


## Chimpertainment

Dog School! of course.......  :smiley:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Wow it's been awhile since I updated. Don't worry I am still alive. I am currently preparing for exams and such for school. Tomorrow I will start updating this again and tomorrow is my last exam for this semester. Then I can focus on this workbook again and dreaming.

----------


## paigeyemps

Good to hear from you, DDP! And belated happy birthday (again)  :wink2:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Thanks! And just posted my dream. My dreams seem be becoming more interesting imo. Check my dj.

----------


## paigeyemps

Oh wow that dream was pretty cool! I know some people in real life who do those with the swings x)

----------


## Daredevilpwn

My recall is still good. I can recall dreams at early hours in the morning before school and with sleeping in I become somewhat lucid. This awareness thing is working but is slow. And I admit laziness does set in which just makes this process longer lol but I'll never give up. To help me stay aware longer I am thinking of combining sporadic awareness with mindfulness. This will help me maintain awareness or boost it up when it gets to close to the "auto pilot" level. To keep myself motivated and track down improvement, I will do this for 3 weeks and post results. I know my mindfulness is working. If not, then I wouldn't be able to recall dreams when I have to get up early for school.

Will post a dj entry soon tomorrow

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I've been neglecting DEILD for awhile. Always putting it off until I get better recall. Well My recall is pretty decent now so now I just need to focus on this technique again. I remember the first time I had  a DEILD it was an awesome experience! I want to experience it again. Each night I'll attempt a DEILD and post my results. If I fail to stay still then I'll try a WILD instead. Hopefully I'll motivate others as I do this. Wish me luck! Forget what I said in the previous post. I have confidence in my technique, and while DILD is an ok technique I want to learn to have a more involved technique and that is what DEILD is. I will make an attempt each night and post results, not only will this motivate me to do something but hopefully it will motivate others! Wish me luck  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

I'm focusing more on DEILD and WILD lately. I've noticed that for me it is much harder DEILD from a non-lucid that from a lucid. I want to be able to DEILD more from non LD's. For me DEILD comes pretty naturally but it seems like conditions have to be just right. There is a lot that I don't understand about the exact process but I am working on it. We should compare notes, successes and failures.

The only draw back is that when I wake up from a non-lucid and try DEILD then fail; I almost always sacrifice the recall. I'm still looking to remedy this. I'll let you know if I figure anything out. 

Also, don't assume you failed DEILD if you move a little. That's not always the case. Sometimes I move a little before I realize I am awake and still pull of a DEILD.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Ok, cool! And yeah I've noticed that too. DEILDING is easier when done from a  lucid dream, but for me I can pull it off if I had a vivid but not lucid dream. I've tried to DEILD today, had a nice nap. I woke up and remembered...nothing of a dream and the phone rang so that messed me up too. I guess my recall isn't as good as I thought. I probably needed a couple more hours of sleep. I slept for 4 hours so that should've been enough but considering I usually remember one dream a night on a weekday, usually at 5am then perhaps I need more recall training.  As long as I make a habit of being aware of what I am doing then it will improve. I am thinking of hastening the process by using an alarm to wake me up every few hours and try to recall a dream.
I am also practicing my visualization skills since that will help up immensely with WILDING. Btw thanks for the friend request.

----------


## Xanous

You said a lot there so let me try to break it down...





> Ok, cool! And yeah I've noticed that too. DEILDING is easier when done from a  lucid dream, but for me I can pull it off if I had a vivid but not lucid dream.



That may be true OR maybe it is more memorable because your awareness was strong enough to DEILD. Something to think about.





> I've tried to DEILD today, had a nice nap. I woke up and remembered...nothing of a dream and the phone rang so that messed me up too. I guess my recall isn't as good as I thought. I probably needed a couple more hours of sleep. I slept for 4 hours so that should've been enough ...



When I get to nap (it's rare these days) I usually nap about 3 hours. I rarely recall any dreams and only had gone lucid twice that I can think of. For whatever reason napping is just not that effective for me. Maybe you are the same way. I don't know.





> but considering I usually remember one dream a night on a weekday, usually at 5am then perhaps I need more recall training.



Oh I don't know. My recall fluctuates but I don't really worry too much as long as it doesn't reach zero. 1 per night has been average for me lately. Of course I would like better. Have you tried keeping a day journal? I find it tedious but it does seem to help improve recall.





> As long as I make a habit of being aware of what I am doing then it will improve. I am thinking of hastening the process by using an alarm to wake me up every few hours and try to recall a dream.



Awareness is the key! Tibetan Dream Yogas wake every 2 hours and then get in various positions and visualize. I can barely make my self do one WBTB but I am gearing myself up to start this practice soon. I am not quite ready yet though.  ::roll::  

Also, one thing I notice (the yogas back me up on this) is I find my awareness seems stronger when I sleep in a more upright position. I have had MANY lucid experiences in my recliner after a WBTB! THe only issue I have with that is sometimes it not comfortable enough to get back to sleep on. HMMM I wonder if that's a good enough excuse to persuade my wife to let me get a new one.  ::lol:: 





> I am also practicing my visualization skills since that will help up immensely with WILDING. Btw thanks for the friend request.



Your welcome. ::D: 

Yes this is an area I think I need improvement on too. Sivason's Dream Yoga classes may help you there but I hardly have to time to do them myself. It's odd but a high percentage of my DEILD/WILDs have been blind or partially blind in the beginning. I am just now learning that if I take more time to allow the dream to form then it gets better. When I get SP I tend to rush things along and quickly slip out of my "body" before I have to time to form a schema.

This may be just me, but I have noticed two types of WILDs. One is where I am able to form a complete dream scene from *gently* interacting with HI/HH. It will gradually and slowly become more and more "real" until eventually I am totally immersed in it. One thing that CanisLucidus and I have worked out during a WILD/DEILD attempt (or anytime you find yourself in total darkness) is to visualize a simple but repetitive action, i.e. rubbing your hands together, imagine your legs peddling a bike, running, or even swinging a sword! CanisLucidus sometimes chews on his fingers but we won't judge him too harshly.  ::lol::  The sword thing BTW is an attempt to complete a TOTY where we are to have a gladiator fight in The Colosseum. I have reached The Colosseum twice but woke before the battle.  :Sad: 

The other type (and most common) I have is were my awareness gets so dim that I am on the verge of blacking out completely but I hold on till that last bit and then BAM! I get into SP and feel the weird vibrations. Usually it's a cake walk from there.

Those are just some of my thoughts and experiences... Hope it helps.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I am training myself to be still as I wake up. I am doing this by using an alarm on my phone. Unfortunately the lowest I can set it to is atleast 10 secs of ringing before it stops so I cannot use it to DEILD but I can use it to train myself to wake up and be still.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

The training paid off. Today I woke up without moving several times. The farthest I've made it was the vibrational stage. Then when I try to enter the dreamstate by rolling out I felt the similar resistance like I usually do so I thought I did it but then I quickly shifted back to waking life and moved my physical body by accident cause the shift was so quick.

I also made it to the vibe stage similar to a WILD. When I moved and went back to sleep, I just daydreamed and then these images became incredibly vivid for a second and then I felt the vibrations. So I initiated a WILD on accident by just letting my mind wander. When I WILD I keep thinking I am WILDING but in this case I wasn't thinking about WILD, just sleep. Maybe I can use this to WILD, just let my mind wander after a couple of hours of sleep and pay attention to that.

----------


## Xanous

That's really close. Nice job. Remember how you got there for future reference. That maybe a good formula for you. Maybe next time try to linger in the vibrational stage a little longer and the transition will get easier. 

One thing I am starting to notice is that is actually possible, if not preferred, to stay still and try to visualize a scene or even watch for a random one like when you are getting HI. It seems like your were sort of doing that already but didn't quite have the focus. I worry thought that spending too much time on it will cause an FA and/or drift into some random NLD. I am still working on this myself.

If you just want the more OBE style exit or if the visualization isn't working. One trick I use when I have a difficult time "moving" is to just imagine your feet floating up and over the side of the bed. It may feel like your legs are stretching in impossible ways but don't think about. Just focus on setting and feeling your feet touching the floor. Once you make contact you will find yourself automatically standing.

Also, I think that if you are in vibrational stages you are pretty much in the dream. The rest is just transitioning. Try not to rush it. So congrats on the WILD!

----------


## IANtheDrummer

> The training paid off. Today I woke up without moving several times. The farthest I've made it was the vibrational stage. Then when I try to enter the dreamstate by rolling out I felt the similar resistance like I usually do so I thought I did it but then I quickly shifted back to waking life and moved my physical body by accident cause the shift was so quick.
> 
> I also made it to the vibe stage similar to a WILD. When I moved and went back to sleep, I just daydreamed and then these images became incredibly vivid for a second and then I felt the vibrations. So I initiated a WILD on accident by just letting my mind wander. When I WILD I keep thinking I am WILDING but in this case I wasn't thinking about WILD, just sleep. Maybe I can use this to WILD, just let my mind wander after a couple of hours of sleep and pay attention to that.



I'm so glad you haven't given up DEILDing, I read all your posts on the  dutchraptor's guide, I thought you had given up. Keep trying and I hope one day you master this technique.

I'll try the DEILD technique again for some weeks or maybe months (I've tried it just couple of times)  ::D:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> I'm so glad you haven't given up DEILDing, I read all your posts on the  dutchraptor's guide, I thought you had given up. Keep trying and I hope one day you master this technique.
> 
> I'll try the DEILD technique again for some weeks or maybe months (I've tried it just couple of times)



Thanks! I wish you luck. I gave DEILDING a break cause I got frustrated but now I am going to try again and just take my experience for what it is and try no to get mad at myself for failing. Anyway speaking of DEILDING, I managed to pull it off yesterday but something weird happened. Everytime I rolled out and opened my eyes I kept teleporting into my bed as if I never got up! This happened about 3 times before I actually woke up for real. Hopefully it doesn't happen again.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I decided to post my attempts on every weekend be it on saturday or sunday. It would be pretty hard to pull it off on a school night since I dont have much time however if I do somehow pull it off on a school night I'll be sure to update this. For the most part I will just be training myself to wake up still on weekdays and try to DEILD on the weekends.

----------


## Xanous

Sounds like a good plan. Let us know how it goes.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Alright. I had a 3 day weekend which is why i didn't post till now. Anyway I had a semi success on sunday. I specifically remember myself rolling out then seeing my normal reflection in the mirror. I had this powerful urge to pee in the dream which I did. When I relieved myself i lost lucidity and the dream took an entirely different direction. Atleast I was actually able to move past my (dream) bed this time instead of teleporting back.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Had no success this weekend. I woke up still on saturday but nothing happened and today I forgot to stay still. Oh well, maybe next weekend I can pull it off.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Are you still journaling your dreams in between the weekend attempts? The reason I ask is because I find I have better lucid success on my days off, if I make sure to record my dreams during my work days, even if they were nonlucid. I couldn't tell by your online journal because it hasn't been updated since 1/30. Thought maybe you had another journal somewhere.

Anyway, good luck this week!

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Yup. I am definitely still journaling my dreams. I just haven't bothered updating the online one but I assure you I am still writing them down

----------


## poptartian121

Ya, the vast majority of my Lucid Dreams come on the weekends, hopefully when (at least for me) school lets out my lucid dreams come aplenty!

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I've been busy. I am currently in the process of moving to another location. Things have settled down now but the process isn't complete yet. Today is a snow day so no school :p I say about damn time Maryland got some decent snow.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Last weekend I woke up and managed to stay still but nothing happened. I don't really know how to counter this. It either happens or it doesn't. I think it depends on the position I am in when I wake up. I remember that my succesful DEILDS were mostly on my stomach than on my side. I did manage to get lucid in a dream so that was cool. I tried to maintain awareness but eventually lost it. This makes me more confident that ADA is working. I've been getting a little doubtful since I've been doing it for months but have not gotten lucid as often as I wanted too. But I'll keep practicing.

----------


## Chimpertainment

Do you experience any hypnogogia when you deild?

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Sometimes. When I feel the vibes I may see a quick flash of space and stars and somestimes nothing but blackness. It all just depends really. I think I may be holding on to awareness too strongly. Good news is that I think I found a missing piece for my DILD practice. I realize that pure awareness by its self doesn't equal lucidity. It simply means you remember more details of the dreams. You have to take advantage of your awareness to make yourself lucid. You need to question your reality. If you question reality in a dream with high awareness then that triggers lucidity, instead of just being aware without questioning reality at all. And even worse, questioning reality without awareness. Since this is my first lucid in a long time I will post the dream entry.

----------


## CanisLucidus

Hey Daredevilpwn!  I commented on your DJ entry as well, but congrats once again on that lucid.

I think that you've hit a real breakthrough on your DILD practice.  What I really like is that you have _firmly_ rooted into your mind this new mode of thinking.  You've now formally typed it up in your workbook, further cementing this new mindset as part of the way you interact with the world throughout the day.

What is particularly exciting is that you are already very strong with DEILD, and these two techniques complement one another _extremely_ well.  One issue that sometimes crops up with DILD is that the dreamer experiences a brief moment of lucidity before waking up.  (I call these micro-lucids -- there's probably some other terms.)  These are ideal moments for prepping yourself to DEILD, and by pursuing DILD, you are raising the number of such opportunities that you'll have.

This is a very good thing.  You'll have this new strength (DILD) playing into your old strength (DEILD).  Do you remember back when I was trying to master DEILD and you and Xanous offered me lots of helpful hints?  This synergy is the exact thing I was going for.

Good luck and keep us up to date on how you do!   ::goodjob::

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Thank you so much for the support! I feel like I am making really good progress! I have managed to pull off a DEILD without actually meaning too. I will post that because it was an interesting. Speaking of DEILD. How is it going for you?

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Thank you so much for the support! I feel like I am making really good progress! I have managed to pull off a DEILD without actually meaning too. I will post that because it was an interesting. Speaking of DEILD. How is it going for you?



That's great, man!  I will be sure to check out that DJ entry.  You've been a really good DEILDer from the moment you joined the class.  I'm glad that it's still delivering for you!

DEILD has been awesome, thanks for asking.  It has saved a ton of "micro-lucids" for me and turned them into full lucid dreams.  I'm far from a 100%er with DEILD, but it's such an essential part of my arsenal now.  My basic load-out for LDing most nights is WBTB to MILD, and have DEILD within easy reach.  That way if a dream destabilizes or if MILD puts me in a micro-lucid that almost immediately ends, I've got a great chance at converting it.

I also find that the skills you get from DEILD are also useful for dreams that go dark and place you in the void for a moment before ending.  Sometimes it can even be hard to tell the difference between those situations and a DEILD.  The techniques and mindset for handling "the void", DEILD, and WILD from full wakefulness are just so tightly related.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Hey guys! I have finished moving and settling in a new house with my sister and her two kids. I am no longer the only child in the house which gets annoying because I was so used to it and now I am with my niece and nephew. I am still practicing my techniques. My recall has taken a hit because of school and such but I remember some bits and pieces.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey welcome back, and glad you're settling into your new abode.

So are you going to keep up with DEILD practices?

----------


## Xanous

Glad you're back. Let the journey continue!  ::thumbup::

----------


## Daredevilpwn

There is a reason why I haven't been on for awhile. My internet at my house is down and it still is. I am at a friends house right now and thought I'd let you guys know whats going on. I haven't gotten any lucids lately but I won't let that bring me down. If I do get any lucids then I will be sure to post them as soon as my internet at home comes back. Anyway I just wanted to let you guys know whats going on.

----------


## paigeyemps

Awww sorry to hear about your internet. We'll be here when you come back! We wish you the best of lucids 
¯\_(°‿°)_/¯

----------


## Daredevilpwn

As of today my internet was fixed. Expect more activity from me now  :tongue2:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Lol. I said that too soon. My internet went off yesterday. The reason why my internet is unstable is because my family is being cheap and has been hooked up by one of their friends that happens to be working for comcast for free internet. After the internet came back on again it came off. Probably because in order to get internet you need to use a special code but I think as comcast gets more customers that use internet they may give them our code that we use and once the customers get it our code becomes invalidated and thus deactivated.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Its been awhile but my internet is up and ready again. It's legit this time to so there shouldnt be any surprises. It's good to be back.  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Its been awhile but my internet is up and ready again. It's legit this time to so there shouldnt be any surprises. It's good to be back.



Nice!  With access to DV via a legit internet connection, you are gonna be _unstoppable!_

I'm looking forward to some of that Daredevilpwn DEILDing.  You can show the rest of us how it's done!   ::D:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I woke up laying still, just perfect to do DEILD but I was interrupted from some loud noise the first time, the second time I woke up still but in the previous dream I was so angry for some reason that this anger came back with me when I woke up and I couldn't DEILD. I will post a DJ entry later on today.

----------


## Chimpertainment

good to have you back!  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Aww that's alright, DDP. Still a good job with waking up still and remembering to try! You'll get it soon  ::D:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Hey guys! I sometimes have this strange problem in my dreams when I DEILD. My vision gets impaired for no reason. Like either there is this strange "fuzz" that blocks some of my vision or that one of my eyes just doesn't "open" while in the dream. Or some weird things that is just annoying. I don't know why this happens. This has happened on a few occasions and I don't know why. It's annoying. Dream

----------


## Daredevilpwn

So far though I haven't really tried setting up an actual goal for my lucids. I should seriously do that. How do you guys remember your goals when you become lucid? I am thinking of just using a mantra. One thing I would like to do is manipulate fire or try to at least. So just say "I will become lucid and use fire magic"? or something along those lines? How do you remember goals?

EDIT: I got one idea besides the mantra, every time I do a RC I ask myself "If this is a dream then what is my goal? Oh yeah its (insert goal here)"

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Hey guys! I sometimes have this strange problem in my dreams when I DEILD. My vision gets impaired for no reason. Like either there is this strange "fuzz" that blocks some of my vision or that one of my eyes just doesn't "open" while in the dream. Or some weird things that is just annoying. I don't know why this happens. This has happened on a few occasions and I don't know why. It's annoying. Dream



Hey Daredevilpwn!  Yeah, I've had this happen from time to time, and I really think that the best approach is to just ignore the problem and pretend that you can see just fine.  It sounds like the lazy person's way, but you'll often find that your brain will accommodate your expectations quite nicely so long as you believe things will work the way you want them to.

This is actually a less-severe version of "dream blindness", I think.  We covered that in pretty good detail in the most recent Q&A podcast, if you're interested.  You can check it out here: http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...-sleepers.html

I've had a few dark scenes like this in the past few weeks and what invariably worked was to be in complete denial about the problem and just think that I can see fine and that any vision problems I believe I'm having are "bullcrap".   :smiley:   Good luck!

As for remembering goals, I like to just imagine myself achieving the goal as part of my MILD practice during WBTB.  That seems to help a great deal.  I still forget stuff sometimes, though, particularly if I'm trying to remember multiple goals.  One goal seems to keep me the most focused.

----------

